# Model magic clay, how to make



## ahego (Sep 13, 2013)

Model Magic is a molding compound made by Crayola. Unlike other modeling clays, Model Magic clay will air dry in 24 hours. This allows you to shape forms which will harden. Unlike air dry clay

which becomes heavy and rigid after it has dried, Model Magic remains slightly spongy and lightweight. It is available in white or in a variety of colors with other kids craft materials since it is non-toxic and easy for children to use. Below are ideas to get you started

working with Model Magic​


----------

